# Pavel Tsatsouline on Diet and Nutrition



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2019)

*Pavel Tsatsouline on Diet and Nutrition*

Pavel Tsatsouline Discusses CrossFit Equipment And His Diet With Joe Rogan.

Pavel Tsatsouline is one of the most successful fitness instructors in the world. Recently, he went into detail on the diet and nutrition plans he follows, while talking with Joe Rogan.

Tsatsouline is not only a fitness instructor, but also the chairman of StrongFirst Inc. He is largely credited with being the first person to introduce training with kettlebells in the West. Moreover, he has apparently worked with Russian Special Forces, and has since began to utilize those training techniques with his students. He is known for his unique approaches to training and diet, which has garnered him some notoriety in the United States.

In fact the subject of diet and nutrition came up while Pavel Tsatsouline was speaking with Joe Rogan recently. He made an appearance on Rogan?s podcast, to discuss many things, including the fact that he likes most of the equipment in CrossFit gyms. However, when the subject changed to diet, things got really interesting. Pavel explained that, like with most things, he takes a different approach than most to the way he diets.

https://youtu.be/j4qVbVJhZaY


----------

